# Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago 
*Puerto Rico Police Department
Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Sunday, August 16, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* 18715
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 16, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago was shot and killed as he and the director of the Vehicle Theft Division transported a prisoner to jail. The officers were ambushed as they were stopped at a red light approximately one mile from the prison.

Agent Sanchez-Santiago was shot once in the head and the lieutenant was shot three times in the chest and critically wounded.

The suspects freed the prisoner and fled the scene.

Agent Sanchez-Santiago had served with the agency for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Agent Santiago.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Rip Sir


----------



## bilandcarmen (Aug 17, 2009)

Fello LEO, to give a complete update ofthe situation, it wasn't a ambush but rather a escape of the prisoner, the 23 prisoner, somehow was able to get the officers 9mm and fired at both trasporting agents. Killing one and wounding the senior officer. He then left them for dead and stole the patrol car later dumping it in Juncos. Suspect has been recaptured and in custody.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Sad business. Rip Agent Santiago and best wishes for a speedy recovery to the Lieutenant. The earlier scenario would have really sent chills down my spine to think that someone would have pulled off an action movie style ambush/escape attempt.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer.


----------

